# GUANGZHOU | Window of Guangzhou | 208m | 43 fl | 185m | 40 fl | 150m | 33 fl | T/O



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

CCCC South Headquarters Base Project

The total construction area is about 550,000 square meters

The total land area planned for the project is 167,000 square meters, 91,000 square meters of construction land, and a total construction area of approximately 550,000 square meters. The project is divided into three areas: A, B, and C. The building complex includes three towers with heights of 150 meters, 197 meters, and 207.7 meters. Building A is in the shape of "1", buildings B and C are in the shape of two "0"s, the three buildings are arranged from west to east into a combination of "001", and from east to west, they are in a "100" state. Later it will become a distinctive new landmark in Guangzhou

Developer: CCCC Fourth Navigation Engineering Bureau Co., Ltd.


Co-design: Atkins Construction Engineering Design Company

　　　　　 Arup Engineering Consulting Company

　　　　　 Guangdong Provincial Architectural Design and Research Institute



http://www.gzrbs.com/h-pd-137.html







中交集团南方总部|一期43层208米建成，40层187米建成，33层150米在建|二期150米建成 - 广州建设纪实（建成、封顶项目） - 高楼迷摩天族


中交集团南方总部|一期43层208米建成，40层187米建成，33层150米在建|二期150米建成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc





render




































Latest development photos:2020-9-1






中交集团南方总部|一期43层208米建成，40层187米建成，33层150米在建|二期150米建成 - 第54页 - 广州建设纪实（建成、封顶项目） - 高楼迷摩天族


中交集团南方总部|一期43层208米建成，40层187米建成，33层150米在建|二期150米建成 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Tower A (208 m, 43 fl ) completed and opened for business

Tower B (197 m , 40 fl ) top out

Tower C ( 150 m, 33 fl ) preparing for foundation

Tower D and E : completed


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I like buildings with holes


----------



## erkantang (May 8, 2013)

Pics ?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

erkantang said:


> Pics ?


From july by 一塔胜千厦 on Gaoloumi









9/1 by 广东新闻广播 on Gaoloumi


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

^^^^^
awesome 

observation: the second pants shape building is still missing


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Zaz965 said:


> ^^^^^
> awesome
> 
> observation: the second pants shape building is still missing


It is not a pant shape building, but “口” shape building. Check out the render.

This project also called Guangzhou 001.


----------



## gao7 (Jun 29, 2016)

The two buildings with holes look amazing.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

lawdefender said:


> It is not a pant shape building, but “口” shape building.


indeed, I like this shape


----------



## Daniiif (Jul 4, 2018)

It reminds me of Suzhou's gate to the east, one of my favorite Chinese skyscrapers 😁


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*October 24, 2020:*








华灯初上广州之窗 by 喺吖熊 on 500px.com


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 

2021-2-11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by marcozh from gaoloumi 

2021-2-11


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by chuenglaps from gaoloumi 2021-4-15


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

繁华背后 by Yananas on 500px.com


----------



## luci203 (Apr 28, 2008)

Photo by 果城烟雨 from gaoloumi

2020-11-28


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by 探长 from gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I hope someone takes a photo of the Zhujiang New Town skyline through the window!


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*May 21:*








小满的傍晚 by 路人 on 500px.com


----------

